
14 year in same company - asamy
I am with the same company for 14 years. Feel bored and my technical skills not sharpen.<p>Any idea who to change the path.
======
pedalpete
1) is it the company or is it the job? Have you spoken to management about
your needs?

2) if it is a large company, speak to HR, do they offer on the job training?

3) in this day and age, it's easy to find and learn technical skills online,
take some time to decide what you want to learn and go for it.

What's stopping you?

------
jackal87
Sharpen them yourself, and change your outlook. If you are tenacious enough
and have a few attainable goals, you will succeed in more and more complex
scenarios.

